# Connie Krapp award



## economics 101 (Jan 30, 2003)

Just thought I would pass this on as it shows how respected and valuable Ms. Krapp is to her communities.

Econ

Connie Krapp Receives Award

Pingree resident Connie Krapp received the GNDA Community Leadership Award on July 1 in Carrington. The award recognizes individuals whose service and leadership help make their communities better places to live, work and be in business.

Krapp was nominated by the Jamestown Area Chamber of Commerce.

To read more about Connie and her service to the communities of Jamestown, Carrington and Pingree, go to http://www.gnda.com/todays_news/news_detail.asp?ID=41


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

So would it make you feel better if we all posted all the awards we have won in our personal lives ???

I don't see where this was given for her stands on G&O & Legislature / Outdoors related stuff ???

Nice try though :roll:

Maybe she should run for Govenor :roll: At least we would know where she stands ???


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Congrats.


----------



## economics 101 (Jan 30, 2003)

Fetch,

Sorry you do not feel this award to Ms. Krapp is worthy of your time. :eyeroll: It, as I see it, is an award from her community for her dedication to its growth ect. Even though it does not specifically state for her G\O business, I am sure her dedication to that also played in the award. It's too bad you are so bitter that you can't see the importance of these types of awards for the wildlife industry. And, yes, it is an industry in ND and will continue to be so.

Econ


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

:rock:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah I voted for Hoven too :roll: :rollin:

Fool me once shame on you ---


----------

